# Long 360 hyd lift issues



## Christopher Rodabaugh (Feb 5, 2019)

Inlet valve worked its way loose an disenigrated in cyl. Rebuilt with new valve/gasks/and orings throughout, but now will not operate with ext controls installed. They keep rockerarm
lever from reaching perp to ground. Otherwise operates with rocker arm lever just fine.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Christopher, it would seem English is not your first language. I do not understand your problem.

Could you restate the problem in your native language, and state what language you are using? I can generally read a good two dozen languages, and may be able to help once I know the issue.


----------

